# Re:fab feb 2wwers part 6 !



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

LB - sorry to hear the dreaded  showed up.

sending you a big hug. 

love nicxxx


----------



## jo-g (Feb 10, 2004)

to dear Fee and LB

Always so gutted to log on and read about a negative. My heart goes out to you both and your DHs. Obviously lots of comfort food/wine and general pampering is in order before building yourselves up for the next time. You will get there.

Lots of love jo x x x ^group^


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Dear Fee & LB,

Really very sorry to hear it wasn't to be this time.

Take good care of yourselves.

Laine x


----------



## Harriet (Dec 7, 2003)

Fee and LB

Sorry to hear your news ^group^

Harrietx


----------



## vic (Jun 13, 2003)

Well it's game over for me too. AF turned up this morning, not even due to test until Monday. That's our free NHS treatments all used up so now have to work out best private clinic. 

I rang the hospital and I asked about the new recommendations for 6 NHS treatments being available. I believe the guidelines are due out in February but don't know when the programme will be put into effect. Does anyone have any ideas?

Sorry too to all you others who have tested -ve. I read that there could be a seasonal thing going on as the best recorded IVF rates were last June/July time (nationwide), meaning that babies would be born in the Spring. Perhaps we'll try again in the summer!

Love

Vics
xxx


----------



## LadyP (Jul 3, 2003)

Fee, LB & Vic - so sorry to hear your news. Vic, I never get to the beta either - it sucks!

I emailed Dr Beer this morning and got an email back. He said he is almost positive I have an immune issue. This gets better and better.... so I guess I'll be talking to my doc about a referral. Trips from Aberdeen to London could get expensive...


----------



## Chelsea (Dec 6, 2003)

Fee - really sorry to hear about your result. I hope you have much better luck next time  - in the meantime, get lots of hugs from your beautiful DD - I'm sure she'll be able to cheer you up. 

Love and Luck Chelsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Vic and LB

Really sorry to hear your news 

Hun xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Fee, LB & Vic 

I'm so sorry to hear your news and wish you all the very best for the future 

Kim x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Just a thought

I'm due to have a facial tomorrow, do you think this will be ok on 2ww 
I know you shouldnt have treatment on your feet but face is ok isnt it?

Kim xx


----------



## LadyP (Jul 3, 2003)

Faical is ok but no essential oils. Just tell them you may be pg and they'll be ok. Facials are great at this time....


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Phew - thought i was going to have to cancel 

I usually have oil's for my shoulder massage, my friend knows about tx though so i'm sure she knows what shes doing 

I shall lay and think  thoughts

Love Kim xxx


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2003)

LB, Fee and Vic. So sorry to hear your news 
With love and thoughts
Jakex ^group^


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Dear Fee, LB and Vic

So sorry to hear your news.

Take care of yourselves and your Dh's.

much love,
Imogen.x.x.x


----------



## tag (Jan 7, 2004)

HI

I am so sorry to hear of more negatives.

My thoughts are with you all ~ Take Care

Our time will come ~ Tag


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

I came home today expecting to be reading lots of wonderful news .. I'm sorry that that wasn't to be.

LB - I'm totally gutted, mate. I so so thought that this would be the one for you. When you are ready for a gossip, you know where I am - until then I send massive big hugs to you and DH. Take care, hun - I am sure that your dream will come true soon. xxx

Fee - I'm sorry that your IUI didn't work ... I hope that you find the money to sort out defrosting your golden embie and that your dream does come true soon. Love and hugs to you. xxx

Vics - Sorry to hear that treatment hasn't worked for you - I hope that your summer try makes your dream come true.

Thinking of you all girls
Love and Hugs
Dee
xxx


----------



## sophie (Jun 2, 2002)

Dear Fee. LB and Vics 

I'm so sorry to hear that your treatment didn't work and that you didn't get the results that you all deserve

sending you big hugs

Sophie
xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Fee - I'm incredibly sorry  I read somewhere you don't want sympathy sooooooooooo just lots of love! 

LB - gutted for you too......... unfair all of it.   

Vic - sorry to read that your AF has arrived early. Sorry don't know about the nice guidelines I'm sure someone does.

LadyP - I hope you get some answers.

Kimmy - if you are due a facial you should be fine, but please double check with the therapist as it may alter the creams they use etc.

Those who are jittering, I wish there was something that I could do to change the jitters BUT just remember each day is one day closer!

JoE - are you OK? ? ? Thinking of you.

Kitten and Maria - hang on in there and good luck!  

Karen - good luck for your IUI tomorrow.

Love Sue
xxx



Lois ICSI 02.02.04 
Trudy 26 ICSI 04.02.04 
Hawkeye FET ICSI 05.02.04 
Imogen ICSI 06.02.04 
Luise IUI 06.02.04 
Tag IUI 11.02.04 
Nic (Dolly) IVF 12.02.04 
Dell ICSI 13.02.04 
Leni IUI 13.02.04 
JoP ICSI 13.02.04 
Jake ICSI 13.02.04 
Jem ICSI 13.02.04 
Shazzy FET ICSI 16.02.04 
Lise IVF 17.02.04 
Babyg ICSI 17.02.04 
Harriet ICSI 19.02.04 
JennyF ICSI 18.02.04 
LB IUI 19.02.04 
JoE IUI 19.02.04
LadyP IVF 20.02.04 
CJ FET ICSI 21.02.04 
Fee IUI 
Kitten FET IVF 21.02.04
Jo-G IVF 21.02.04 
Maria IVF 22.02.04
Rashids (Sophie) ICSI 22.02.04
L Pod IUI 23.02.04
Vic IVF 23.02.04 
NicJ ICSI 24.02.04
MichelleK FET IVF 24.02.04
Tallulah ICSI 24.02.04
Kimmy FET IVF 24.02.04 
Emile IVF 24.02.04
Hun IVF 25.02.04
Birdie ICSI 26.02.04
Karen-C IUI 05.03.04


----------



## Kitten (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi Vic, just wanted to say I'm so sorry the dreaded  arrived. Wishing you all the best luck in the world for next time.

Kitten x


----------



## Maria B (Nov 21, 2002)

Fee, LB & Vic - Really sorry to hear your news 

Hello & good luck to all new names  

Did another pee stick this am, no mistaking it this time its a . Kind of floatin around on .

Just want to say massive thanks to all who r part of this site ^thumbsup^. DH is good but not convinced he alone could have kept me sane  Even early on when we first found out and I was really low this site helped me ^group^^group^

*Be Realistic, Plan for A Miracle  * 

Hoping we've got our miracle & wishing you all get yours

Luv Maria xxxxx

PS does this mean me and DH can now, we'd heard it wasn't a good idea but I'm ........ !!


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

LB

I am so so sorry, i had a look in earlier to see if you had posted. Then phoned dee to see if she had heard from you.
Dont know what to say, wish i could change it for you. 

Love Kim x x x


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

hey girls - had v small amount of brown bleed this evening after my pessary insertion. is this too late for implantation bleed (am on 8dpt)?? am really worried now that AF is on its' way. got quite upset as everything seemed to remind me of babies on the tv - even the new asda advert for gods sake 
how i am going to concentrate at work tomorrow i don't know.

nicxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Maria - Congratulations Hun 

Nic - I really paniced when i bled and all the posts i got back said inplantation bleeds are common on day 6-10 so as far as i'm concearned it's not too late for inplantation    Let us know how you are in the morning 

Love Kim xxxx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Many congratulations to Maria and DH - lovely news this morning. 
AND Nic - day 8 sounds perfect for imp bleed (about when Dell had hers). Don't want to get you too jittery - BUT !!!! 
Jo-E - I've slightly lost track over the past few days - but list says you are due to test today - so heaps of luck with that, and sorry if I've missed something.

LB - I'm gutted for you. I know you had a sense AF was coming, but until the witch arrives you carry on that hope. Have a really healing weekend doing all you like to do best. Hope you and DH spoil each other... Thinking of you xxxxxx

Vic - Ahh hun, sorry for your neg. You're like me - I never make it to test date either. sending heaps of hugs xxxx

I am so overwhelmed with the messages here, the many people who've IM'd me - this site is fantastic. 

Fee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kitten (Aug 4, 2003)

Congratulations Maria, great news. 


Well I did a test yesterday, day 12pt, and it was -ive. I've been convinced for the past couple of days my AF was starting especially yesterday as I had a lot of pain. However it's still not arrived but it still feels like today could be the day, it feels like my insides are burning...not nice 

I'm still planning to do another test tomorrow, on the day I should, if my AF hasn't started. So I still have some hope..not quite given up yet.  Can the results change in a couple of days from a -ive to +ive, I think I remember reading this has happened before or am I just trying to kid myself?

I also went to see my GP this morning for something different, I have a lump sticking out of my neck, umm lovely...anyway it's nothing to worry about. But whilst I was there I had chat to him about having tests for Natural Killer Cells if this time hasn't worked. He said he will help me all he can and once we know for definite we will look into this. I won't be happy if this time hasn't worked and my consultant saying to me 'well it's all down to nature, there is nothing we can do', rubbish I'm not going to accept that. 


Kitten x


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Morning Girls

Maria - Congratulations on your BFP - I bet you are on 

Kitten - I know that sometimes results can change so hang in there! Best way to know for definite is to have a blood test at the clinic I think. I quite agree with you on the 'its only nature' excuse. If my FET doesn't work I would really like to know why! Although now I have changed clinic to the ARGC I feel much more confident - not in this FET as the embryo was not done there but am prepared to give it one more go in the summer and then will not continue unless they are really sure as to why it is not working. Its a hard decision but this treatment takes up so much of your life and I am sure if we keep continuing it will take over and I will forget what good things I do have in my life like my dh and family.

Still feeling negative like yourself as I do not feel any different! Am really going to try and chill this weekend and have a nice relaxing time with dh.

Michelle


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

hi girls
well i have had a bit more spotting this morning (still brown) so am convinced it is now over as this is exactly what happened last time. I still have a small part of myself that is holding on to the thought that it could be implantation bleeding but i really don't believe that.
I have cried twice at work already this morning and it's only 10am!! once on the phone to DH and once on the phone to my mum.
I really thought it was going to work this time, but I guess we all have to start of with that thought.
Even when I was travelling to work this morning a busker at Oxford circus tube was playing somewhere over the rainbow on his trumpet and i thought - that must be a sign?!!
think i will do a test tomorrow just to be sure it is -ve but maybe i will see what happens and whether the spotting develops into full blown AF. 

Kitten - hang on in there - i think that results can change so you never know. fingers crossed for you tomorrow. good news from your GP though.

Michelle - hope you have a relaxing time with your DH. i know what you mean about this IF thing consuming your life. I have thought of nothing else this whole year since i got the date to start down-reg. I really need to get a life!

take care all
love
nicxx


----------



## Kitten (Aug 4, 2003)

NicJ and Michelle, thanks for the positive thoughts. 

NicJ - we have to hang on even when we think's there is just a little bit of hope, its the way we are because we want something so much. I realy hope it is an implantation bleed that you're having, thinking of you. 

Michelle - I know what you mean about it taking over your life, and it very easier to forget like you said, all the good things you have. I feel as though I have 2 lives, 1 where I have to continue as normal as possible and be the life and soul of the party, happy go lucky person that people know, this is to the people that don't know I'm having treatment. Then there is the other side where I'm hiding from everyone when I'm going through the treatment and become so focussed on it all that I'm not interested in anything else. 
Try to have a great weekend with your DH and relax as much as possible,  we are only human so all the feelings we go through are understandable.

Kitten x


----------



## Dell (Aug 30, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS MARIA & DH

Best of luck to you both and welcome to 

Dellxx


----------



## vic (Jun 13, 2003)

Maria - Well done on testing +ve - hope it goes well for you.

Lady P - you mentioned an immune problem. Could you tell me a bit more about this?? When I rang one of the private clinics, this was mentioned to me over the phone as I have had a previous ectopic and a blighted ovum. This is the first time I have heard of it. My own clinic has never even mentioned it. Also, where is Dr Beer based. Sounds like he knows his stuff.

Michelle - how have you found the ARGC? I believe they have the best success rates. It's a hell of a treck for us to go to London but do you think that it's worth it?? You are so right that it's hard to remember how to enjoy life with all this fertility stuff going on. I don't know when people can actually call it a day though - I can't imagine it being possible, yet at times like this, you also feel like you can't carry on. It's so confusing. Everything I do seems like a consolation prize - if we go on holiday, it's because I didn't get pg, if we buy something for the house, it's because I didn't get pg. Everything seems to be a boobie prize, instead of what we really, really want.

Love

Vic
xxx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi girls,

Nic- how are you? Worrying I am sure, but please don't get too upset too soon, the advice from the others is absolutely sound I am sure (what do I know I've never done this before!). Fingers crossed it is an implantation bleed. It ain't over until its definately over, and I sincerely hope everything turns out ok. This is such a rollercoaster isn't it - I am thinking of you.

I can normally sleep for England, and would only be stirred in the night by world war 3 breaking out in Cambridgeshire or something equally noisy, but last night I laid awake and tossed and turned, had af type pains, but could not sleep. As a first timer, I was not prepared for the intensity of emotions I would feel on the 2ww, and I know what you mean exactly Vic & Michelle about it taking over your life, and not being able to concentrate on anything properly.

Maria - Congratulations! Enjoy the next few months.

Hun xx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi ladies,

So sorry for those testing a BFN, wishing you my heartfelt sympathy as I know how hard and cruel this is. In time it will get a little easier to handle, remember there are a LOT of hormones raging round those bodies...making it even harder to be rational...not that this a rational time at all...

NicJ, I work near Oxford Circus so if you would like a shoulder to cry on or even a coffee and chat just IM me and I will give you my mob nember so you can text me anytime you need to.

Take care all


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Vic

I have im'd you about ARGC! and yes I do think it is worth it.

Michelle


----------



## L Pod (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi Everyone

Well started to spot this morning so I'm sure the game is over for me too wasn't due to test until monday, Called Ian to tell him while he was at work and bless him he came home to see me (I love that man) and we have decided to still test later today when he gets back from work later.
Nic- fingers crossed it is an implantation bleed.
LB- so sorry to hear your news.
Maria- Congratulations to you both.

Take care and good luck to everyone testing soon.

Love 

Lynn


----------



## Aich (Apr 29, 2002)

Nic,

On my cycle last year I spotted day 13 and day 16 and got a positive. This time I didn't spot-but I thought last year day 13 couldn't have been implantation. I am sending you loads of hugs and I hope you can get home early and have a cuddle up at home.

kitten-if there is anything that you want to ask re Dr beer then I am one of his patients. The UK medical profession are not interested in him apart from Mr T at ARGC so your GP may or may not be able to help you too much with him. Dr Beer does come to London around once a month or so. If you ring ARGC they make his appointments.

Good luck everyone-this is a tough 2 weeks I know.

Helen
X


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

hi girls - thanks for all your reassuring messages.
well the spotting has stopped for now and i have been to the loo every 20 mins for the past 5 hours!!!
i think i have managed to convince myself that it is over but i think i am still going to test tomorrow morning just in case.
i hear what some of you are saying about implantation etc but i think because i usually spot before my period anyway that i have resigned myself to the fact that it is my AF.
i am very confused and just hope that i am wrong!!

Lynn - good luck for your test later. let us know how you get on.

Aich - thanks for thinking of me hon, i really appreciate your message. 

MaxBabe - I have sent you an IM

Hun - yes i am still worrying but i think we all do at this stage don't we?! how are you? strange that you couldn't sleep - maybe worrying about it all kept you up? fingers crossed for you.

Vic - i know what are you saying about everything else being a boobie prize!! we are going to go on holiday if i'm not pg but hey, i could do with a bit of sun!!

well at least it is friday afternoon - went to see my mum at lunchtime cos she works near me and she made me feel tons better and bought me lunch!! 

take care girls
love nicxxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi All

Well i've had small tiny amount of bleed again today, not so much of bleed but more a tinged discharge (sorry TMI ) Today is 9dpt so now i'm thinking it is too late for implantation bleed 

Nic - It aint over yet hun    
That fat lady aint sung yet 

We'll Keep each other            until  arrives 

Kitten - Have IM'd you   

Michelle - No AF pains or anything for me either - Good or bad sign do you think  

Lynn - It's comforting to know you have a great man at your side, they're few and far between arent they, I feel so lucky to have mine by my side 100%, Have Huge hugs  together tonight, Is it full blown AF for you or still spotting? Cos it aint over until ..........

Helen - Its so comforting to hear from people like yourself , that was once in our shoes - Thanks for your reassurance 

Keep  guys 

Love Kim xxx


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Girls

Oh dear we are all feeling pretty negative at the moment! I am now experiencing AF type pains so am sure too that the  is on her way too. What are we all like - no spotting yet but I never get that with AF either and I am getting backpain too! I think I may do a home pregnancy test on Monday, although it will only be 11 days from et I think it will make me more prepared for when I go up to the clinic for the official blood test on Tuesday!

Kimmy and Nic - keeping everything crossed for you too but understand how you are feeling!!

Helen - thanks for your positive notes - its good to hear how others have felt in the 2ww before they get a BFP!

Lynn - Good Luck with your test this afternoon. Let us know how you get on.

Not much else to say - lets hope American Idol cheers me up this evening! Though a couple of glasses of wine wouldn't go amiss - don't worry although tempted I know I won't do it just in case!

Michelle


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

> Well i've had small tiny amount of bleed again today, not so much of bleed but more a tinged discharge (sorry TMI ) Today is 9dpt so now i'm thinking it is too late for implantation bleed


From what your describing it sounds like old blood - and nothing to worry about  It happens quite often.

Im keeping my fingers X for you both 

Also, good luck to everyone else posting here. I know its a nightmare - symptom one minute - no symptoms the next - but hold in there!

Hugs to All,
Tony,


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2003)

This thread should be 'Freaking-out February' me thinks 
NicJ and Kimmy, its definately not over yet. What you are describing really could be implantation. Listen to all those wise ladies posting messages about AF signs, discharge (I know, TMI!) and BFP'S! Stay positive    I can't hear no fat lady singing!! No fat lady yet for you either Kitten, so hang in there!
Hun - hope you're sleeping better ^sleepy^  ^sleepy^
To all other Fab Feb 2wwers. Good luck. There seems to be lots of you testing together soon, so thinking of you lots 
^group^for those whose turn it was not to be in February
        
Love Jakex


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I also want to say , hang on in there girls, the AF like pains, the spotting and the tears   can all be good signs, so just hang on, I reckon we could be congratulating you both very soon   

Good luck to everyone else that is due to test very soon.

I am very sorry to see the negatives on here, but dreams do come true as we have all seen, so hang on in there girls, I am sure our time will come soon

Love to you all

Jo
x x x


----------



## JoE (Dec 18, 2003)

Hello everyone
I so wish I had more positive news, but sadly not. Af arrived today, one day after test was due (can you imagine how excited I was!). A BIG hug to everyone else who has had crap news. A BIG cheer to those who have been lucky. 
Love 
JoExxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Sep 5, 2002)

Hi JoE,

Soo sorry to hear your bad news, I had that happen to me on my last treatment (it's soo cruel).

Have a large glass of wine at the weekend, actually make it 2 glasses (have 1 for me!!!)

Take care of yourself

Txx


----------



## Tallulah (Sep 5, 2002)

4 days to go for us 24th Feb testers............

Thinking of you all 
Txx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Thankyou all for your kind words of encouragement - I've been quite positive today well a bit up one minute down the next 

Jake - Dito with the thread name  The fat lady aint singing either ^thumbsup^

JoE - Sending you a huge  and make it 3 glasses (1 for me too)

T - Thinking of you too hun  only 4 days!!! - I'll probably test earlier, perhaps sunday which will be 11dpt, too early do you think?

Thanks again - Dont know where i'd be without you lot ^group^

Cheers Tony 

Love Kim xxxx


----------



## Kitten (Aug 4, 2003)

Hello JoE, it's just not fair is it....sooo sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of ...and make that 4 glasses of wine. 

Kim, have IM you. 

Let's keep positive girls      just to help us on our way.

Kitten x


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

JoE - so sorry to hear the evil old  turned up to spoil your month. I hope you get your dream soon
 
make it 5 glasses of wine - oh sod it just have the whole bottle!! 

lots of love
nicxx


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

well girls - have decided that i am going to use an eveil pee stick tomorrow (10dpt) cos i just need to know now. might be too early but i have made my mind up and i think i know what the outcome will be anyway 

have got a bottle of champers in the fridge with my name on it - although i won't have that until the clinic definitely confirms so don't worry!!

you never know i could be wrong and i could surprise you all tomorrow!!

Jake - i think you are right re the name of this forum - made me chuckle anyway!!!

thank god, only an hour to go and then the weekend! got my new mobile phone delivered today so at least i have got a new toy to play with (motorola v500 - so cool!!!)

speak to you soon
love nicxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

JoE,

So sorry to hear you got a -ve.

Take care.

Laine x


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi JoE

Really gutted to hear your news - have a bottle of wine for me too!

NicJ - good luck with the evil pee stick tomorrow - I will be doing the same on Monday and I will only be 11 days in from et. Enjoy your phone - I have one of those and they are excellent fun - especially taking the pictures and the voice activation!

Off to cook Spag Bol for tonights dinner - wish I could have a glass of red with it!

Speak to you all tomorrow and sorry if I have been a negative influence - am just convinced it hasn't worked.
Still only a few more days to go.

Michelle


----------



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2003)

Maria B

CONGRATULATIONS - Enjoy the next 8 months.

Love
Nic
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2003)

Fee

I'm sorry to read your news, have a nice large glass of wine tonight and lots of cuddles with your DH.



Love
Nic
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2003)

LB

I'm really sorry to read your news, thinking about you and sending a massive 

Love
Nic
xxx


----------



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2003)

Jo E & Vic

So sorry to read your news girls, it really is so unfair at times - sending you both a big 

Love
Nic
xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Maria - glad that there was no mistaking the  this morning  Congratulations!!!!!!!

Kitten - hang on in there! Hope the negative isn't negative. 

Kimmy and Nic - it aint over yet! 8 and 9 days past transfer is fine for implantation! and 9 days past transfer is too early too test!

L Pod - hope you are OK? Good luck.

JoE - incredibly sorry to read your news  

Thinking of you all.

Love Sue
xxx



Lois ICSI 02.02.04 
Trudy 26 ICSI 04.02.04 
Hawkeye FET ICSI 05.02.04 
Imogen ICSI 06.02.04 
Luise IUI 06.02.04 
Tag IUI 11.02.04 
Nic (Dolly) IVF 12.02.04 
Dell ICSI 13.02.04 
Leni IUI 13.02.04 
JoP ICSI 13.02.04 
Jake ICSI 13.02.04 
Jem ICSI 13.02.04 
Shazzy FET ICSI 16.02.04 
Lise IVF 17.02.04 
Babyg ICSI 17.02.04 
Harriet ICSI 19.02.04 
JennyF ICSI 18.02.04 
LB IUI 19.02.04 
JoE IUI 19.02.04 
LadyP IVF 20.02.04 
CJ FET ICSI 21.02.04 
Fee IUI 
Kitten FET IVF 21.02.04
Jo-G IVF 21.02.04 
Maria IVF 22.02.04 
Rashids (Sophie) ICSI 22.02.04
L Pod IUI 23.02.04
Vic IVF 23.02.04 
NicJ ICSI 24.02.04
MichelleK FET IVF 24.02.04
Tallulah ICSI 24.02.04
Kimmy FET IVF 24.02.04 
Emile IVF 24.02.04
Hun IVF 25.02.04
Birdie ICSI 26.02.04
Karen-C IUI 05.03.04


----------



## Maria B (Nov 21, 2002)

Just want to wish 100's of  for those who have had sad news.

For those still too test wishing you all the luck in the world. I tested properly on day 14 from EC and got a clear result if that's any help for those consdiering early tests.

Also I still have horrid AF cramps and tingles and backache so it really isn't over till the fat lady sings.

I think its the pessaries making us feel all horrid and bloaty its not .

luv Maria xxx


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi all

I have had my FET today, 2 embies trans. I cant quite believe that I am now on my 4th 2ww and I am just as nervous and anxious as the 1st time, perhaps even more so!!
It was quite an uncomfotable trans, as they had problems with position, or something!!!
I am just so glad that I found this site, just before this txt, evryone on the rainbow thread was so supportive.
I look forward to getting to know you all over the next 2wks.
Kate


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Dear JoE

sorry to hear the old witch arrived - that was cruel hun

sending you a message

take care 
LB
X


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi Kate, haven't heard from you in a while , sorry I didn't realise you were so far on with you tx.
Well I just want to wish you lots of luck for the nexr 2ww and hope you don't go to mad!
I've just finished my 2ww with a BFP! so very very happy and as you know I had FET too!

Good luck love CJ xx


----------



## vic (Jun 13, 2003)

Lady P and Michelle - many thanks for your messages - I don't know how to im back but really appreciate the info. Good luck with your test - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

L Pod - sounds like you've got a good un - I think sometimes we forget it's hard for the DHs as well!

Well done to the lucky ones who have tested positive.

Love

Vic
xxx


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Girls

Well its 1.45 in the morning and I just can not sleep - what a nightmare! Nothing much on the telly so thought I would pop in here! Had bad cramps last night so went to bed early - 9.30 but then woke up at 1.00 am! How mad is this wait - I never get up in the middle of the night! 

Kitten - Good Luck with your test today.

Kate - Welcome to the 2ww - you will find this particular message board really supportive and I have everything crossed for you that it is a BFP. 

All the best to everyone testing this weekend (LPod and Rashid) and the rest of the week! 

Only four more days to go until a few of us know - heres hoping Nic, Tallulah, Kimmy and Emile keep me sane until Tuesday. 

A very wide awake and nervous 

Michelle


----------



## Tallulah (Sep 5, 2002)

Morning Michelle,

I too was wide awake at 5am...... what are we like!!! 

Including tonight only 3 more sleeps   (or not as the case may be).

Take care
Love
Tx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Morning Ladies

I too have been having trouble sleeping (soooooo unlike me, i can normal sleep for 12 hours a night ^sleepy^) so very unlike me to go to bed at midnight and wake four times!!! Then be wide awake at about 7:30  Glad i'm not the only one

Kate - Welcome aboard, you'll find heaps of support from the lovely ladies on this thread, glad you found the site  This is only my 2nd 2ww and i'm finding it much worse than last time, from what i can remember. Hope you get that BFP this time 

Kitten & Sophie - Wishing you both all the best for todays test, I so hope you both get that BFP 

Are any of the 24th girls tempted to test early?
I was going to test tomorrow whilst DH is here, but now i'm not so sure, what if its neg  But then i think i'd prefer to know............... Oh here we go another  day

Take Care All and please make these boards busy today 

Love Kim xxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Morning all!

Holly - great news that after such a struggle you and your embie made it to the 2ww, like Jo said on the other thread I only had 1 make it to transfer and I'm 17 weeks!

Kate - great news on your FET transfer! Good luck.

Hope those who have insomnia get some snoozes in during the day!

Kitten, lots of luck to you as well as to Sophie (Rashids) and Lynne (L Pod).  

Love Sue
xxx



Lois ICSI 02.02.04 
Trudy 26 ICSI 04.02.04 
Hawkeye FET ICSI 05.02.04 
Imogen ICSI 06.02.04 
Luise IUI 06.02.04 
Tag IUI 11.02.04 
Nic (Dolly) IVF 12.02.04 
Dell ICSI 13.02.04 
Leni IUI 13.02.04 
JoP ICSI 13.02.04 
Jake ICSI 13.02.04 
Jem ICSI 13.02.04 
Shazzy FET ICSI 16.02.04 
Lise IVF 17.02.04 
Babyg ICSI 17.02.04 
Harriet ICSI 19.02.04 
JennyF ICSI 18.02.04 
LB IUI 19.02.04 
JoE IUI 19.02.04 
LadyP IVF 20.02.04 
CJ FET ICSI 21.02.04 
Fee IUI 
Kitten FET IVF 21.02.04
Jo-G IVF 21.02.04 
Maria IVF 22.02.04 
Rashids (Sophie) ICSI 22.02.04
L Pod IUI 23.02.04
Vic IVF 23.02.04 
NicJ ICSI 24.02.04
MichelleK FET IVF 24.02.04
Tallulah ICSI 24.02.04
Kimmy FET IVF 24.02.04 
Emile IVF 24.02.04
Hun IVF 25.02.04
Birdie ICSI 26.02.04
Karen-C IUI 05.03.04
Kate12 FET IVF 05.03.04
Holly667 IVF 06.03.04


----------



## birdie (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi to all

lots of big ^group^ ^group^ ^group^ 

So sorry to hear about the -ve results please take time for yourself and DH/DP.

Very happy for the +ve  . Look after yourselves remember still keep your feet up!!

Hoping for more +ve from ladies testing this week-end 
Vics you asked about ideas for your next treatment. I've been self funding but at a NHS hospital and that works out cheaper then some private clinics. I also chose when I have treatment no real wait. It may be something to look into. Good Luck

Michelle, You are not negetive I think you are helpful and always there. ^group^
I had reiki this week for the first time, wish maybe I had it during my last 3 times it was great. I've had different kind of pains in my tummy hopfully that the opening of blockages so the embies can plant!!! The lady said to me remain positved and picture yourself pregenant so I'm trying , but I know what it's like to fall of the mountain.
Goodness me time to stop writing I'm going on and on.

Love Birdiex


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

hello girls - well i thought i was an early riser this morning getting up at 8 but obviously not!! 

well i haven't had any more spotting since yesterday morning now so am not sure what is going onvas I am sure I can feel AF brewing and ready to pounce!

i am the opposite to you girls aswell - i could have slept for Britain last night - went to bed at 10 and although i did wake up a few times to go to the loo I slept all the way through to 8 this morning. lovely!!  ^sleepy^ feel like i might even go back for another kip later!! so lazy!!

a big welcome to Holly and Kate.
Holly - i sent you a message on the rainbow thread when you posted about your fertilisation rates - glad to see that one good embie made it and i am sure it's a fighter!! stay positive honey!
Kate - welcome to the 2ww (again!) - hopefully this will end in a positive result for you! sorry to hear about your awkward ET - my first one I had to have a GA cos the position of my cervix was really difficult for the doctor!

well girls - even though i was very very tempted i didn't do the test this morning as planned - i thought there is no point really and also my DH is working and i didn't want to be on my own if it was negative. I might do one tomorrow morning but i haven't decided yet - will keep you posted!

Kitten - good luck today - hope it is a BFP!! 

right, I am off to play with my new phone and and watch SATC recorded from last night! speak to you later

love nicxxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Nic - I'm tempted to test too - Do you think we should tomorrow or not? I'm in two minds really 

I'm off to spend the day round my sisters with my 13 week old nephew  such a cutie and he's sure to take my mind off things 
Wen i get back this afternoon i may take Sues advice and have a ^sleepy^ on the sofa 

The house is a tip i really should do that but oh well 

I'm waffling sorry 

Speak to you all later

Love Kim xxxxxx 

Kitten - Still thinking of you hun


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi munchkins,

Jo E and Vic - really sorry to hear of your negatives. Big  to you both.

Holly, I have been following your ups and downs on the rainbow board, I am so glad you made it this far...The 2ww is awful, but the less time you spend thinking about it the quicker it goes....I am sure the girls here will be supportive.

Kate - Glad you joined us too. Hope it goes quickly for you too.

I am not due to test until Weds, but think I might sneak a slightly early one at some point. Would rather have some indication than be told BFN whilst I am work on Weds. 

Have a good weekend girls, do lots of nice things, and enjoy all the good stuff there is to think about on a weekend - ignore your body it just confuses you! 

Hun xx


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi all
thank you for your welcome messages. I see from the list that there are a few testing this weekend, good luck and best wishes to you all, I have my fingers and toes crossed for you. 

Holly-I have been reading your posts on the rainbow thread and I am so glad to see that you have made it over to the 2ww, that 1 embie must be a fighter, so fingers crossed that its the one. 

CJ-I was so pleased to read that you got a BFP, well done you must be over the moon 

I notice that some people test early, what do you think is the earliest you can test following a FET?
What sort of dosage are people taking of the cyclogest?I am on 800mg daily this time where as my last 3 txt I only took 400mg, I was just wondering how much it differs between clinics?
Looking forward to seeing some more BFPs following the next few days testing, good luck  

Love Kate


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

hiya Kate - re the cyclogest - I take one pessary of 400mg in the morning and one in the evening. I am pretty bad at remembering to take them in 12 hour intervals though!! oops! 

well it seems you can't get away from the fertility thing whatever you do... even watching sex and the city!!! oh well......

right am off to have a shower now (how lazy?) then i might pop out to the shops later this afternoon for some retail therapy.
Have to stop knicker checking - i must have been to the toilet about 20 times already this morning!  i am getting obsessed!!

love nicxx


----------



## Kitten (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi Everyone, well it's not meant to be for me this time I did a test again this morning and it was most definitely a -ive. My AF still has not arrived but I've stopped the pessaries now as I think they were holding it back and I really think it will come in full force today. 

Although I am very disappointed I sort of knew deep down after testing -ive on Thursday, but there is always hope and unfortunately that is all we have whilst going through this experience, and it certainly is that. 

I have a plan of action, I will phone the hospital to make my follow up appointment with my consultant for about a weeks time, and I am definitely looking into the tests for Natural Killer Cells, I have to do something. 

For those still waiting to test please keep as positive as possible and hang on to those dreams and I sincerely hope you all get the  you deserve.

Thanks to everyone for being so supportive and I will keep in touch to see how everyone gets on and I suppose I will jump over to the in betweenies board but will pop in occasionally to offer my support. 

I now have to start from the beginning as I have no more frosties left. Hoping to start again in a couple of months time depending on what my consultant says and other tests I may have to have. 

Well, it looks like we may be going to my friends wedding in Las Vegas in March now, we said if the test was +ive we wouldn't risk. We were kind of hoping we wouldn't be going before all this because then we knew it would have been good news....but hey it's not meant to be this time. 

Good luck to everyone.
Bye for now from a very  kitten...but still positive for the next time 

Kitten x


----------



## birdie (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi Kate

Welcome 

I'm taking 800mg of cyclogest, both before going to bed.
My last 3 attempts I only took 400mg. I spoke to someone and they said progesterone helps so I spoke to the hospital and asked if I could up my dose and they agreed. I'm hopeful a bit messy all day and keep thinking the dreaded is coming .

So sorry Kitten thinking of you . Take care.

Does everybody have a little bleed before getting a  ? 
Thinking the same as you Hun about testing earlyI think we are a day apart. Good luck what ever you decide to do.

Love Birdiex


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

Kitten - so sorry to hear that you got a negative. I had my fingers crossed for you.
You are sounding very positive though and it's good that you have a plan of action for the future. At least you have got something to look forward to next month - Vegas will be fantastic!! ^thumbsup^

take care of yourself and make sure you have a good evening with a few glasses of wine!! 

sending you a big hug 
love 
nicxx


----------



## Tallulah (Sep 5, 2002)

Hi everyone,

Kitten, soo sorry to hear your bad news.... 

Birdie, regarding getting a bleed, I don't know sorry, I haven't had anything yet, due to test Tues 24th. Not holding much hope though as I've been down this road too many times to get excited. Negative I know but I feel it's never gonna happen to me. I guess my self defence is kicking in to protect me.

I've got a pee stick upstairs, dh keeps asking me to do it, but I'm to scared to as I know it's a waste of time. I'm taking soo many different drugs at the moment, I bet Tues will arrive and I'll go for the blood test and it'll be a negative and then af will arrive the next day.... that's what happened last time.... life is soo cruel sometimes!!!

Hope everyone is bearing up!!


Tx


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Afternoon girls.

Some of you may know me from fab feb cycle buddie,( I started the tread). Well i've come to join you 

Would love to hear fromeveryone and wish you all a positive result. 

ET went well, both embies hatched perfectly and then divided again to make a 5 cell and a 6 cell before transfer yesterday afternoon. Both eggs were grade 1 so fingers crossed.

I see from the boards the differences in doses of the pessaries. I take 1 in the morning and 1 in the evening, 400g dose altogether but i also inject projesterone every other day too.

Hi to Kate, glad all went well for you. We both test on the same day so fingers crossed for both of us

Back later

Kitty xx


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Message for kitten.

Don't give up the pesaries yet, if you were testing today then it is still early days and the fact AF hasn't arrived don't be too quick to think it' a negative please.

Fingers crossed for you bud

Kitty xxx


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi Kate , hope your are o.k?
As you know I did FET too and I tested on day 12pt only to get the test out of the house really(it was an old one from last time)I did not expect to get a positive so soon (or at all if I'm honest) I didn't realise FET's could show up that early as my clinic gave me a 3 week test date.
If you do test that early don't worry if it's neg as it's prob too early, my clinic didn't really want me to test on day 14 incase I had a late implantantion.

Love and lots of luck to you CJ xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Afternoon girls - 
wow got a bit confused there with Kitty and Kitten

Kitten - Have sent you Im and am now sending you huge ((((((((((hugs)))))))))) , have a nice big glass of wine for me tonight

Kitty - Welcome Aboard, sounds like you have some good embies there, best of luck 

Tallulah - I feel like that too, I'm never gonna be a mum  but deep down we know we must try - it happens to others so why not us? I'm sure one it HAS to be us 

Kate - I take 1 pessary of a night of 400mg, last time i was told to take 2, i wonder why they took me down, i didnt think to ask  Do you think thats damaged my chances?

Nic - How did the retail therapy go?
I've been round my sisters for 5 hours and even she said i'm peeing alot, i was tempted to say ' no just checking my knickers' (my family dont know about this tx, its easier)
Although i must say my little nephew took my mind off things, we went out and brought him a musical thing that dangles over him with lights on and everything, its great fun  However we had to go in Mothercare to but this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hun - Thats exactly the reason why i want to test tomorrow, at least DH is here and i can spend the day on the sofa, otherwise by tuesday i'll be moping about at work not being able to talk to anyone.
If you do decide to test, best of luck

FOR EVERYONE WAITING TO TEST​  
                    
                  
      ​
Take Care

Love Kim xxxxx


----------



## jo-g (Feb 10, 2004)

Dear Kitten

So sorry to hear your news this afternoon, you sound quite positive that AF is on her way. 
Looking at things from the outside I would say don't give up quite yet, there's still a glimmer of hope. Lots of people get a negative on test day and go on to have a positive test a few days later. Hoping that this is the case for you and your DH.

Lots of love and positive thoughts jo x x x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Kitten

So sorry to hear your news.

Laine x


----------



## Jake (Jun 9, 2003)

Kitten
^group^
I'm so sorry that your news was not good today. Look after yourself Kitten. Stay positive with your plans for the next cycle. You and DH will get your dream 
Love Jakex


----------



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2003)

Kitten,

I'm so sorry to read your news. Wishing you lots of luck with your next cycle and hoping that you have some time to relax in Las Vegas.

Love
Nic
xx


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

hello girls... well i have had a little bit more brown spotting this afternoon so i think that AF is definitely on the way now. I wish she would just bloody hurry up though now cos it's annoying me and I just want to know so that i can go out and get drunk!!! i am definitely having a glass of wine tonight that's for sure!!

one good thing - if it's negative then me and DH are deffo going to Thailand in about 6 weeks so that's something to look forward to!! can't afford it at all what with tx costs but what the hell? i have to have something to look forward to.

am so fed up with my body - just when i was beginning to get positive and think maybe it was implantation bleeding it starts again. bummer.

oh well - i am going to test tomorrow morning anyway so i will let you know the result whatever!!

welcome to Kitty - glad you made it. hope the 2ww goes quickly for you! good luck!

see yas
nicxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Nic ~ loads of luck for tomorrow.
Fingers crossed you get a BFP 

Take care, Lizzy xx


----------



## Tallulah (Sep 5, 2002)

Hi Nic,

Good luck for tomorrow, I'm thinking of you... 

Dh and I went out this evening to a friends Birthday Party, as you can see from the time we're home early.... I'm a nightmare at the moment, I've been looking forward to tonight for ages, it took me soooo long to get ready to go out, couldn't find anything that looked good on me (had been comfort eating and gained a few pounds) dh kept saying everything I put on look really great (bless him). Anyway we got to the party and I started to feel really self conscious as I hadn't seen a lot of the people there for ages, then I started to feel sick with a headache and now I'm home on the computer eating a bar of chocolate....... 

I nearly tested when we got back as af hasn't arrived and I've had no signs that she's coming either.... but then again I didn't have anything last time and that was a negative. Does anyone else comfort eat through the treatment... 

I'm not even tired as I sleep most the afternoon because I can't sleep at night, surly they have to give us girls some calm pills whilst on the 2ww...PLEASE!!!

Anyway, I think I rabbited enough for now.

Take care and sleep tight girls... 3 more sleeps to go for us 24th testers....

Txxx


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Girls

Well like you Tallulah - I can't sleep either - this is just a nightmare. I was not like this back in October in my first 2ww - I thought this time would be better but it is much, much worse. As you can see its 2.15 in the morning and no matter what I do I just can't rest my mind. I am starting to look a right wreck! 

NicJ - good Luck if you test tomorrow  Try not to read too much into things. My friend who had IVF last year and is now pregnant with twins due in May had spotting from et all way through to 15 weeks! So you just never know...........................!

Kitten - really sorry to hear your news  you have given this thread so much support so thank you for helping to keep some us of a little more saner! Take time out and keep that positive attitude - your dream will come true.

CJ - its weird how different clinics are - I had FET last Thursday and they want to do a blood test after day 12! Did you test early? or did you wait the three weeks for your BFP? I am now worried that I might have late implantation or perhaps hoping! 

Kitty - Welcome, welcome! As promised I said that I would keep your seat warm for you. I am really pleased that you had such great embryos! Keeping everything crossed.

Only two more restless nights to go.................. Wishing everyone else a good nights sleep and take care.

From the Offical Fab Feb sleep walker ^sleepy^.

Michelle


----------



## Tallulah (Sep 5, 2002)

Morning girls,

Well, I've started bleeding this morning (albeit light and brownish) the start of af no doubt. Feel totally gutted, depressed and fustrated to say the least, fed up of being on this emotional rollacoster I WANNA GET OFF!!!

How many more times do we have to go through this... it's soo unfair.....

I know I'm being netative about the whole thing, I won't give up though, in my heart I will do this and I will one day hold my own child in my arms and cherish every single moment we have.

Take care and thanks for you support over the last 2weeks.

Good luck to all testing soon, I'll be thinking of you.

Txxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Morning All

Well i'm affraid to say temptation got the better of me and i tested this morning - Negative 
Then i started to think, maybe it's just too soon, then i reminded myself that i'd used one of the pee sticks that tests 3 days before AF is due 

Most definately AF on route 

Feel totally gutted and just want to dig myself a hole 

Best of Luck to Nic if you do test today  fingers crossed 

Love Kim xxxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Just to say, I'm thinking of you all, the 2ww is so hard.

Lots of Love
Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## MichelleK (Sep 12, 2003)

Morning Girls

What a crap morning and crap night!

Kimmy - sorry to hear about your negative result with the pee stick but it might still be too early - only a blood test will really give you accuracy. 

Tallulah - sorry to hear that you have started bleeding and that you are feeling so low - please don't give up your dream - with your determination I am sure that you will get there. 

Holly - kinda of know of you are feeling as we only had one embryo implanted too - you kind of feel it halves your chances don't you.

Not much else to say really as still pretty negative but am going to hold on till the offical test date on Tuesday if AF doesn't arrive first! But my cycles are normally longer than the normal so AF shouldn't arrive till the 27th in any case.

Take care everyone - today should be offical hugs day! 

^group^

Michelle


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

hi girls - i just want to send you all a big hug ^group^

my spotting has now increased in nature (nice!) and i think i can definitely say that AF is arriving just a bit slowly - the bi*ch!!!
have not tested cos i know what it will say and i don't want to waste the test although saying that i think the expiry date is in May so i might aswell!!!
am actually quite cheery cos have been researching holidays and Thailand looks so beautiful in April!!

Kimmy and Tallulah - sending you big hugs - it's not definitely over so don't lose hope yet.

thinking of you all

love nicxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New home girls....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=6695;start=0#lastPost


----------

